
A Cruise car got a traffic ticket–GM says it did nothing wrong - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/03/a-cruise-car-got-a-traffic-ticket-gm-says-it-did-nothing-wrong/
======
ibdf
When an automated vehicle get's a ticket, who pays for it? I never thought
about this before, but I am really excited now for automated vehicles because
the police will no longer be able to stop you for any (made up) reason. Pulled
over for going over the speed limit? Just check the log.

